
How Racism Shapes My Habits - pietroppeter
https://www.jowanza.com/blog/2020/6/1/how-racism-shapes-my-habits
======
pietroppeter
Jowanza talks about this live here:
[https://adversariallearning.com/adversarial-distancing-
episo...](https://adversariallearning.com/adversarial-distancing-
episode-3-two-conversations-with-jowanza.html)

